# Need a frame painter in ct/southern ne



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi-

I have a steel frame that needs painting. Any recommendations of frame painters in CT or Southern New England?

Thanks


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

Might be a little farther than you like but Hot Tubes in Shirley Massachusetts is great. Visit their web site hottubes.com and check out some of their work. They just finished my bike last month, and I have used them before. They never disappoint and people send bikes to these guys from all across the US. Give Toby a call he's a great guy.


----------



## bbpr120 (Dec 3, 2009)

I used my local body shop to repaint my Cross Check frame (after having disc tabs welded to it) and fork a few years ago. They did a pretty nice job for not a lot money ($100 total but I had already prepped).


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

You could try Peter Weigle in Lyme CT. He's painted and/or repaired several non-Weigle frames for me and I've always been satisfied.

He's likely got plenty of work with his own frames and may be hesitant to take on outside jobs. In that case, ask and I'm sure he can recommend someone in the area with a good reputation.

He doesn't have a web site (he's busy enough without one) but his phone number is 
860-Four Three Four-0700.

Also, THIS link will direct you to a list of framebuilders in all the New England states. Call one of them and ask for a referral.


----------



## jrf11 (Sep 4, 2009)

zipp2001 said:


> Might be a little farther than you like but Hot Tubes in Shirley Massachusetts is great. Visit their web site hottubes.com and check out some of their work. They just finished my bike last month, and I have used them before. They never disappoint and people send bikes to these guys from all across the US. Give Toby a call he's a great guy.


+1 for Hot Tubes. Toby builds excellent frames and his paint is really second to none. He does incredible custom work and has painted for numerous other builders. I'll also second that he's a great guy and very easy to deal with. Definitely worth the trip from CT.


----------

